# Mistakes Made as a Noob



## TheFearlessPro (Apr 20, 2016)

Well, kinda weird post. Post your mistakes u made as a noob in cubing here xD
My mistakes-
Thought L was L'
Thought M' was M in Z perm
Used middle finger for U (not rly mistake but meh,still use this)
Focused on LBL too much. ( went all the way to a 22.05 single...)


----------



## Please Dont Ask (Apr 20, 2016)

Fast turning = Faster solves.
Biggest mistake!!!


----------



## YourFriendTheModder (Apr 20, 2016)

Please Dont Ask said:


> Fast turning = Faster solves.
> Biggest mistake!!!


SAME


----------



## YourFriendTheModder (Apr 20, 2016)

I thought that because my first cube (a modded Rubik's brand) was slow... my solve were slow, which they were. So I went and bought a Zhanchi, only to find my solves were still averaging 45s


----------



## Chree (Apr 20, 2016)

As a beginner, I thought it would be useful to learn lefty mirror of some OLL and PLL, instead of a right handed alg. It meant I finished learning sooner, but the constant regrips probably delayed progress for a long time. Learning right handed algs for all cases was probably the best thing.

When I was judging at a comp last week, there were so many times I wanted to tell some of the brand-newbies to "you really don't have to turn that fast" after their ~1min solves.


----------



## Drad (Apr 20, 2016)

I turnt at sonic speeds and got 45 avg and and started turning with control and sorta fast and now i avg 30.


----------



## sqAree (Apr 20, 2016)

Eh I average ~17 and I still turn super fast.
Some fast cubers said they never tried to go slow and look-ahead particularly and it still worked out for them as look-ahead came naturally.

As for my noobish mistakes, I didn't want to order a real speedcube because I thought I'm not able to lube it.


----------



## YourFriendTheModder (Apr 20, 2016)

Drad said:


> I turnt at sonic speeds and got 45 avg and and started turning with control and sorta fast and now i avg 30.


Do you use 2-look? Learning full PLL dropped 3s off my average


----------



## Drad (Apr 20, 2016)

YourFriendTheModder said:


> Do you use 2-look? Learning full PLL dropped 3s off my average


Yeah I know 9 pll algs learning my tenth today


----------



## BenBergen (Apr 20, 2016)

At first, I thought M and M' were the opposite direction that they actually are. As a result, when I was learning the Z perm, when the alg has M' I did an M instead (which still works actually). Only problem is that Ms are a lot more akward than M's. So I decided that instead of doing the akward M move, I would do M'3 in the other direction. It took me a solid month before I had a eureka moment and realized that all my M'3s were for naught.


----------



## TheFearlessPro (Apr 20, 2016)

Yup samething happenned to me ben bergen. Same for L and L' for me xD


----------



## Drad (Apr 20, 2016)

BenBergen said:


> At first, I thought M and M' were the opposite direction that they actually are. As a result, when I was learning the Z perm, when the alg has M' I did an M instead (which still works actually). Only problem is that Ms are a lot more akward than M's. So I decided that instead of doing the akward M move, I would do M'3 in the other direction. It took me a solid month before I had a eureka moment and realized that all my M'3s were for naught.


I also have trouble identifying ho to do Primes and regular turns


----------



## shadowslice e (Apr 20, 2016)

I still haven't learnt to turn fast...
I average like 12 with about 4 tps and find it really hard to go over that even though i can think faster... I'm pretty sire i could always turn at like 3 tps at least (at least i can see quite a few skips and cancellations coming).


----------



## Shaky Hands (Apr 20, 2016)

I thought L was L', B was B' and D was D'. By the time I did my first M' I decided to check first.


----------



## Joel2274 (Apr 20, 2016)

I also had a Rubik's brand cube, but my problem was, I THOUGHT IT WAS AWESOME. I broke it in so much, got 30 second averages, until a friend of mine showed me a zhanchi, so I got a real speed cube, an Aolong.


----------



## hamfaceman (Apr 21, 2016)

Until yesterday, I would scramble Skewb wrong every time and I had no idea why. Turns out I did U for U' and vice versa.
I averaged like 7 on Skewb and didn't know how to scramble properly


----------



## guysensei1 (Apr 21, 2016)

TheFearlessPro said:


> Used middle finger for U (not rly mistake but meh,still use this)


rubikscooter5012 on YouTube does this and is sub-10


----------



## TheFearlessPro (Apr 21, 2016)

rubikscooter5012.. huh.
EDIT: just watched a vid of his latest solve. doesnt use it


----------



## LyrikTech (Apr 21, 2016)

TheFearlessPro said:


> Well, kinda weird post. Post your mistakes u made as a noob in cubing here xD
> My mistakes-
> Thought L was L'
> Thought M' was M in Z perm
> ...



Don't worry about that last mistake too much, I'm almost averaging sub-20 and still don't know but 2-3 f2l algs.......


----------



## CubeDatCube (Apr 21, 2016)

I really wanted to get the Rubik's brand speed cube as I though it was the best cube out there.

This was like 2 years ago.


----------



## Eduard Khil (Apr 21, 2016)

Learnt Roux as a beginner and bought the Dianma.


----------



## sqAree (Apr 21, 2016)

Eduard Khil said:


> Learnt Roux as a beginner and bought the Dianma.



What is wrong with learning Roux as a beginner though.


----------



## Joel2274 (Apr 21, 2016)

LyrikTech said:


> Don't worry about that last mistake too much, I'm almost averaging sub-20 and still don't know but 2-3 f2l algs.......


Did you learn those algs because you are an alg learner or have you tried intuitive f2l yet?


----------



## IAmEpic2004 (Apr 21, 2016)

CubeDatCube said:


> I really wanted to get the Rubik's brand speed cube as I though it was the best cube out there.
> 
> This was like 2 years ago.


I did that too a couple years ago.  lol But the main reason that I bought it is that i could actually buy it in a store.


----------



## LyrikTech (Apr 24, 2016)

Joel2274 said:


> Did you learn those algs because you are an alg learner or have you tried intuitive f2l yet?


 I can do intuitive f2l, It's just that in the time it takes me to think about what to do I could have already inserted all the corners and edges separately, I'm still practicing it though.


----------



## TheFearlessPro (Apr 24, 2016)

LyrikTech said:


> Don't worry about that last mistake too much, I'm almost averaging sub-20 and still don't know but 2-3 f2l algs.......


 I would say average sub-25. Lol. If you don't got a sub-20 ao5 atleast i wouldnt say i was sub-20. Im sub-25


----------



## Earfolds (May 23, 2016)

I've only started learning to speed cube for a few days, but I can already tell I'm making some mistakes; when I turn F, I move my whole left hand and grip the front face, then turn my wrist, then put my hand back on L. That can't be right, so what's the correct way to do it?


----------



## turtwig (May 23, 2016)

Use your right index finger, kind of like U.


----------



## Earfolds (May 23, 2016)

I definitely need to practice that. Thank you.


----------



## YouCubing (May 23, 2016)

CFOP wasn't my first method. Neither was Roux. Or Petrus. Or ZZ. Or really anything worth learning.


----------



## shadowslice e (May 23, 2016)

turtwig said:


> Use your right index finger, kind of like U.


Tou could also use your thumbs and push down or up with your left or right thumb depending.


----------



## Knut (May 24, 2016)

sqAree said:


> What is wrong with learning Roux as a beginner though.


It's a lot harder to wrap your head around it as a beginner. It's a bit more standard to do Beginner's and then Roux, but it's still possible to start with it.

For me I didn't learn CMLL. Now here I am at sub-15 and I still have 3/7 sets left. :/ I guess at least I know where I should put my effort now...


----------



## shadowslice e (May 24, 2016)

Knut said:


> It's a lot harder to wrap your head around it as a beginner. It's a bit more standard to do Beginner's and then Roux, but it's still possible to start with it.
> 
> For me I didn't learn CMLL. Now here I am at sub-15 and I still have 3/7 sets left. :/ I guess at least I know where I should put my effort now...



I still wouldn't call that a "mistake" per se. It just means a bit more work but not doing it just means more work in the long run.

And yeah, I was lazy learning CMLL and didn't even start learning 1-look until I was around 18 and didn't finish until a was about 14-15s


----------



## Gordon (May 24, 2016)

I used to buy lots of cubes because I thought that they would make me faster. Nearly every new 2x2 - 5x5.

Now I am still slow but have much to many cubes.


----------



## Yetiowin (May 24, 2016)

YouCubing said:


> CFOP wasn't my first method. Neither was Roux. Or Petrus. Or ZZ. Or really anything worth learning.


What was your first method? I thought that most people started with LBL and not a speed method like CFOP or Roux.


----------



## YouCubing (May 25, 2016)

Yetiowin said:


> What was your first method? I thought that most people started with LBL and not a speed method like CFOP or Roux.


not even LBL  basically first layer is the same as LBL, but then you do corners on the top layer (swap 2 - F' U' F U R U R', orient - R' D' R D), put the edges in on the top layer using U-perms, and then do the middle layer (orient - M' U M' U M' d2 M' U M' U M').


----------



## guysensei1 (May 25, 2016)

YouCubing said:


> not even LBL  basically first layer is the same as LBL, but then you do corners on the top layer (swap 2 - F' U' F U R U R', orient - R' D' R D), put the edges in on the top layer using U-perms, and then do the middle layer (orient - M' U M' U M' d2 M' U M' U M').


Wat is that even


----------



## shadowslice e (May 25, 2016)

guysensei1 said:


> Wat is that even


It looks like an interesting sandwich/waterman hybrid. It could actually have been pretty efficient of you actually got food with it.


----------



## biscuit (May 25, 2016)

shadowslice e said:


> It looks like an interesting sandwich/waterman hybrid. It could actually have been pretty efficient of you actually got food with it.



I personally love anything I get food with. Oh wait... That's not what you meant.


----------



## KevinM (May 25, 2016)

Traded a broken in aolong V2 for a CLOCK


----------



## YouCubing (May 25, 2016)

KevinM said:


> Traded a broken in aolong V2 for a CLOCK


lol that's not a mistake in my eyes


----------



## Matt11111 (May 25, 2016)

KevinM said:


> Traded a broken in aolong V2 for a CLOCK


Bruhhhhh...


----------

